# DAMN GRAPE LEAVES...( Dolmathes)



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Every so often, we gather a group of Great Friends at our Favorite BFF's House and Feed ourselves......
Tonight it was my turn at preparing one of my favorite meals that a good Friend taught me to make many years ago.
It is Labor intensive, But OMG it is good......

It was Great yo see Everybody tonight...







.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i can understand the labor intense thing, but dayum, it looks good and worth the time.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks pretty dang good. :thumbup:


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

That's one of my favorites! The best ones I've ever had are the ones that are sold at the Greek Festival every year... better than any I've had in a restaurant around here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They are also pretty damn good in some egg and lemon sauce.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Man those look great, bet they tasted even better.
Very nice work!
Where'd you get your grape leaves?

Dishes like that are labors of love

Like when I make Stuffed Cabbage or Lasagna.
Stuffed Grape Leaves with spiced lamb/rice... OMG'osh!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Man those look great, bet they tasted even better.
> Very nice work!
> Where'd you get your grape leaves?
> 
> ...




Shoreline Deli carries most on the shopping list including the Grape leaves....
They are packed so tight in a glass jar that you have to pull them out with a pair of tongs like pulling a baby from the womb with forceps.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been able to find them occasionally at Publix.


----------

